# Cataraft tube manufacturer



## al_ferguson01 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi there all,

Hey, I've been seeing this guy post cataraft tubes with a really good price (out of Greeley, CO). Anyone have any insight or experience with these folks? I don't know if this is a startup or what? I did hit him for some information - will post reply if interested.

http://denver.craigslist.org/boa/907822342.html

Thanks!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

They're Maxxon glued PVC tubes. 

CataRaft, Cataraft Frame, Whitewater Fishing Cataraft

And a Buzz thread on these tubes...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/maxxon-cataraft-6346.html


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

I have one of the cats that Gary (rowframe.com) sells. I have used it for three years and it has been great for me. I have never had any problems glue on the tubes or anything. It has been a very reliable boat that I have down the green, colorado, ark and others on multi-day trips. It is great deal to get you out on the water without going into debt. Gary is a standup guy that will work with you also. It is a great bang for your buck.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Eagle - good to know. I have seriously considered the Maxxon tubes 'cause the price is so damned good.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*maxxons*

I have had a pair for about 3 years. Great for a cheap tube. They have about 120+ days on them. They have bounced off most every rock between Browns park, and Loma all the way to Hite. 

I now lend them out to friends, and may be selling them this spring...

scott


----------

